# A Bit More Performance.



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have found that if you use an sdcard speed adjustment app and set it to 512, it will give you a little more performance. I checked it out using antutu. Try it and see what you find. Let me know if it works for you.
Don't expect some extreme performance increase. This is just a tweak.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

What app is this?


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Im using. sd-booster.
I set antutu for a custom test of data base io and sdcard io only.


----------



## kennydied23 (Jun 26, 2011)

I use SD speed increase and have it set to 4096 and have it set to stick on reboot


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

jrummy's rom toolbox pro has the sd boost option. Used to go from 128kb (stock) to 256 and 512 but now I only see 1024, 2048, 3072, 4096...is bigger always better with these speeds?


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

I might be wrong, but i don't think these apps were designed to adjust an sd-ext like on the bionic. I think these apps are adjusting the internal storage. Are you seeing a difference in that setting?


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

eckdawg5 said:


> jrummy's rom toolbox pro has the sd boost option. Used to go from 128kb (stock) to 256 and 512 but now I only see 1024, 2048, 3072, 4096...is bigger always better with these speeds?


Bigger isnt better. I think 2048 is the norm but it depends on the speed of the sd card itself.


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

There is a whole thread on this somewhere and the only app that I know of that will do both is sd booster. It has been confirmed that it does work on both. There may be other as well.


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

I will search for that thread. I dont see how it can distinguish between the 2 considering there are no options for that. But if it did both at the same time, I doubt that value would be good for both the internal and external.


----------

